# gourami still has pitting on head



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I have treated my gourami several times for what appears to be a white cloudy webbing between her scales especially on her head. She also has open sores and pitting on her head and flank. Treatment seems to work as long as their is antibiotic in the water but once she goes back into the main tank she breaks open again. I have tried tetracycline and kanaplex. recently I tried antiparasitic meds for hexamita in the tank in general. She seemed to improve for a few days then back to tissue breakdown again. She eats well but I have no idea what to try next. Maybe maracin?
Trouble is it looks a bit like lympho, a bit like ulcers and a bit like hole in the head aswell as fungal. It just seems to be her in the tank that gets it.
In a q tank she gets depressed.
I am open to any ideas!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I'd try focusing on the Hex


----------

